# Other Models with same CV axles - 85 Rocco



## Stupidspencer (Oct 8, 2006)

I need to replace the right cv axle on my 85 Scirocco. Its got manual trans and 100mm shaft. The local junk yard has lots of VWs, but no sciroccos, so I was wondering what other cars I could get the same CV off of. So far, I know that all Scirocco's 84 up and Rabbits 85 up are the same.
If anybody knows any others that will be a direct swap, but not necessarily the same part # that would be helpful too.
I'd rather take an old original shaft from a junk-yard than get a P.O.S. re-man one. I've had nothing but bad luck with anything remanufactured on many different cars.


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are you positive you have 10mm axles in the rocco? IIRC 85s had 90mm, is yours an 8v?
90-92 golfs and jettas had 100mm axles also, but you might have to grind off a ridge those have on the outer cv.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vDigiGti)*

you definitely have 100mm axles. A2 cars have the same ones. In the future, I would post this in the Scirocco forum, where you will get more visibility, rather than a restoration forum.


----------

